# New Xfinity Router



## mschu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, 

We just got Comcast XFinity installed today. My Dell computer is only about 2 months old and will not connect to the internet wirelessly. We have 2 other computers, 2 phones, and an iPad that connects without a problem. My Dell laptop runs windows 7. We have tried EVERYTHING and can't get it figured out. It simply says "Unidentified Public Network" and I'm unable to do anything to change that. Any advice would be helpful! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

have you tried removing the wireless security on the router and see if it will connect
if so, then try with the security re-enabled 

will it connect to the router with a cable connection ?

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG etc 

can we see an ipconfig /all
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## mschu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, 

It connects fine when we plug in an ethernet cord. Here are the results of the thing you had me run!

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Megan-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-65-46-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : DW1503 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-65-46-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::503a:7fd6:5d93:5581%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 30, 2012 11:07:03 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 07, 2012 11:17:24 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 316671718
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-86-49-1B-24-B6-FD-50-D4-D9
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 24-B6-FD-50-D4-D9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.pa.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{19D1C907-FF23-4C29-B58C-A47E02A3CD95}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## mschu (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh and I had McAfee installed but got rid of it as I thought that was causing the problem. I deleted it off my computer.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can we see an ipconfig /all from the PC when connected and working by cable 



> Oh and I had McAfee installed but got rid of it as I thought that was causing the problem. I deleted it off my computer.


 did you use the removal tool

* Mcafee Removal Tool *
How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR)

|MG| McAfee Consumer Product Removal Tool 6.0.151.0 Download

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## mschu (Sep 30, 2012)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Megan-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-65-46-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : DW1503 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-65-46-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::503a:7fd6:5d93:5581%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 30, 2012 11:07:03 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 07, 2012 11:45:12 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 316671718
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-86-49-1B-24-B6-FD-50-D4-D9
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 24-B6-FD-50-D4-D9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2d16:451a:2a3d:cd5%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.8(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 30, 2012 11:45:21 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 07, 2012 11:45:21 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 237287165
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-86-49-1B-24-B6-FD-50-D4-D9
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.pa.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{19D1C907-FF23-4C29-B58C-A47E02A3CD95}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

that looks all OK 
did you remove mcafee with the tool ?

What other firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton , AVG etc


----------



## mschu (Sep 30, 2012)

I removed McAfee using the control panel uninstall program. It's an almost brand new Dell. Less than 2 months old. Never had anything else on it!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

use the removal tool as well - removing from the control panel does not always work - as the link i posted from the mcafee site explains


----------



## mschu (Sep 30, 2012)

No luck.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

From Ctrl Panel > System and Security click on Review your computer's status

Expand Security and click on View installed firewall programs - what does it display ?


----------



## mschu (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't have the option to "View installed firewall programs." It says that the network firewall is actively protecting my computer.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Does yours not expand to this


----------

